# الحصول على تيار متناوب لاأستخراج الهيروجين (بديل لدائرة الرنين)



## علي! (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*الحصول على تيار متناوب لأستخراج الهيدروجين (بديل لدائرة الرنين)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



الاخوة الاكارم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 


اخيكم علي من العراق خريج معهد قسم الكترونيك 
ولي خبرة جيدأ في مجال الكهرباء ( التأسيسات المنزلية ) 

احببت ان اشارك في هذا الصرح المبارك عن كيفية الحصول على تيار كهربائي متناوب (ِac )
من تيار مستمر (dc ) 
فيما يخص المناهج الدراسية فقد درستها من قبل لكن تطبيقها يكاد ان يكون له صعوبة 
او عدم كفائتها 

لذا لدي بعض الطرق التي يمكن ان تنجح حسب علمي البسيط 
راجياً من الله التوفيق والسداد 

ونريد من الاخوة من لديهم الخبرة الكافية ان نستفيد من ارائهم لكي يستفيد الكل 

والان نأتي عن طرق الحصول على تيار كهربائي متناوب من مصدر ما 

الطريقة الاولى 
1_ لمن يريد ان يعمل سيارة تعمل على الهيدروجين لكن العقبة التي تقف امامه هو الحصول على تيار 
متناوب 

ويمكن الحصول عليه عن طريق وضع ups الحاسب الالي وايصاله المقابس التي في داخله المرتبطة بالبطارية لليوبي في بطارية المركبة وبهذه الطريقة حصلنا على تيار متناوب قدره يتراوح ما بين 
220v الى 230v 
ملاحظة يجب ان نرفع البطارية داخل ups والاستغناء عنها ببطارية السيارة 
لكن هذا الفولتية عالية جداً كيف يمكن تخفيضها 
ارجو الاصغاء جيداً من فضلكم 

يمكن ان تتحكم بهذه الفولتية عن طريقين 

أ_ يوجد في الاجهزة الكهربائية محولات قدرة سواء في الراديو او المسجل او اجهزة التلفاز او في الشاحنات للبطاريات وهي احسنها الخ 
هذه المحولات عملها تحويل التيار من 220 فولت الى 12 فولت وبعض الاجهزة اقل من هذه الفولتيه 
لاحظ معي أخي الكريم 

عليك ان تعمد بفتح هذه المحولات وايصالها بــ مخرج( ups ) الذي ركبته على سيارتك 
فسوف تحصل على فولتية 12 وحسب قدرة المحولة 
كلما كبرت تعطيك فولتية وتيار اكبر ولربما فولتية 12 وقدرة اكبر اقصد بالقدرة (a ) الامبير 

وانا حاضر لاي استفسار حسب علمي ومقدرتي على الاجابة 


ب_ الطريقة الثانية 
بعد ان بينا كيفية ربط ups على المركبة وحصلنا على فولتية متناوبة قدرها 12 v 
الان يمكننا عن الاستغناء بالمحولات بطريقة سهلة واقل تكلفة 
كيف 

بعد ربط ups على بطارية المركبة عن طريق مكان القداحة او سحب اسلاك عن طريق مكانات الفاصم ( الفيوز ) او عن طريق الربط المباشر للبطارية بمد الاسلاك 
فالنتيجة حصولنا فولتية 220v 
لكن هذه الفولتية لربما لا يرغب بها بعضنا او يتخوف منها 
مع العلم لربما نحتاج اليها في السرعات الكبيرة لاحتياجنا للهيردوجين 
فكيف لنا ان نحصل على فولتيات مختلفة 
الطريقة سهلة جداً ولربما مضحكة بعض الشيئ 

نأخذ الخرج من ups والذي قدره 220v ونربطه بمتحكم مروحة المنزل ( السويك ) 
وكلكم تعرفونه وهو عبارة عن ملف خانق يعمل على تخفيض الفولتية وارتفاعها مع رفع القدرة (الامبير ) 
وتوجد بعض متحكمات المراوح المنزلية ليس لها محول 
وانما عبارة عن مقاومات ومتسعة متغيرة وانا افضلها لانها تعطيك درجات فولتية متراوحة من بين 40 فولت الى 220v 

بينما محول التيار الذي يعمل على المحول الخانق له خمس سرع فقط 

بينما المحول الالكتروني له سرع كثيرة وتأتيك كيف تشاء لانها عبارة عن متسعة متغيرة تتحكم بها انت عن طريقك 

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
الطريقة الثانية للحصول على تيار متناوب 

قد بينا الطريقة الاولى عن كيفية الحصول على تيار متناوب عن طريق ups 

الان نأتي الى طريقة اقل تكلفة لكنها تحتاج الى كهربأي سيارات 

كيف تحصل على تيار متناوب عن طريق المركبة 

انتم تعلمون ان السيارة تحتوي على داينمو فيه دايودات هذه الدايودات تعمل على جعل التيار من متناوب الى مستمر 
ولكي نحصل على تيار متناوب 
فيمكن ان نوصل اسلاك للداينمو قبل دخول الفولتية للدايودات 
اي ان الاسلاك التي تقوم بأيصالها تسبق الدايودات بالتوصيل وليس من الدايودات 
اعتقد ان المعلومة قد اتضحت 

وبعد ان سلكنا هذه الاسلاك باحكام نقوم بايصالها الى الاناء الذي تستخدمة لتحير غاز الهيردوجين 

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

الطريقة الثالثة للحصول على تيار متناوب 

من دون ups ولا محولات ولا مغيرات السرع للمراوح 

الاخوة اصحاب الاختصاص في الميكانيك والكهرباء يعلمون ان السيارات الحديثة تعمل على الفيتبم 
وهو عبارة عن محرك كهربائي صغير يعمل على ايصال البنزين الى المحرك 

نأتي عن كيفية الحصول على تيار متناوب من هذا المحرك 

يمكن الحصول على تيار متناوب عن طريق وضع محركين ( فيت بم ) كهربائيين وايصالهما عن طريق 
بعضهما بعض بواصطة ناقل الحركة ( قايش ) بأستخدام ( بلي الاول كبير والاخر صغير 

لكن هذه الطريقة لها مساوئ منها الحصول على فولتية 12 لكن يمكن ان تكون فيها القدرة محدودة 
ولربما في ذروة عمل المحرك الكهربائي نحصل على 2 امبير او ثلاث 
ولا اعلم هل تكفيكم هذه القدرة ام لا 


:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

الطريقة الرابعة 

يمكن الحصول على تيار متناوب عن طريق كويل السيارة 
ملاحظة 
كويل السيارة يحول التيار من مستمر الى متناوب لكن فولتيته عالية جداً تصل الى 11000 الف فولت 
فلا ننصح بأستخدامه الا ذوي الخبرة 
مع العلم ان قدرته منخفضة جداً تصل الى بعض الملي امبير 
ويمكن خفض هذه القدرة عن طريق مكثفات عالية المستخدمة في الاجهزة العالية القدرة 
كلموترات ومكيفات الهواء الخ 
فيمكن ان تحصل على فولتية منخفضة لكن اجهل كم قدرها 

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

الطريقة الخامسة 
هذه الطريقة سهلة جداً ولا تحتاج الى تكاليف 

وهي 
توصيل محولة ببطارية السيارة 
ملاحظة 
يجب ان تكون هذه المحولها لها قلب مصنوع من النحاس وليس الحديد 
وقلب النحاس للمحولة يعمل على جعل التيار يتردد ويهذا نحصل على تيار متناوب ينقل الى ملف المحولة عن طريق القلب النحاسي للمحولة 


ارجو ان اكون مصدر افادة لكم 
كما أني استفدت منكم اخوتي الافاضل 

انا حاضر لاي استفسار في ما اشرنا اليه اعلاه 
والله ولي التوفيق 

نسألكم الدعاء 
وأسأل الله ان يحفظكم بحفظه 

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم​


----------



## olde (26 نوفمبر 2011)

ups الحاسب


----------



## علي! (26 نوفمبر 2011)

> *ups الحاسب*



جاهز مستقل عن الحاسب يعمل على تحويل الفولتيه من 12 فولت الى 220

بمعنى عاكس


----------



## elaf.homce (26 نوفمبر 2011)

علي! قال:


> 1_ لمن يريد ان يعمل سيارة تعمل على الهيدروجين لكن العقبة التي تقف امامه هو الحصول على تيار
> 
> متناوب​
> 
> ...


----------



## hussien95 (11 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااا


----------

